# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  Hornady 223 training ammo 55 gr

## Munsey

Its Probably been asked before , but anyone use it? . If it shoots well enough out of my new howa , can't see point in reloading at 65cents ech , and I won't have to walk the hill with pockets full of used brass and firstly find it in the briars and gorse . What's your thoughts ?

----------


## gadgetman

I'm heading down the same route after seeing a fair few use it at the Wallaby shoot earlier in the year. Mind you I have about 600 pieces of 223 brass sitting here waiting to be loaded and 300 projectiles.

----------


## Beavis

Groups really well in my Rock River. Found it to be somewhat inconsistent at killing goats. It is good quality ammo.

----------


## JoshC

Yes it is good stuff. My A-bolt likes it, and I use it most days shooting plovers, gulls, hares & rabbits, goats, pigs, deer etc. Have used a couple thousand rounds of it now. For the price of it, it's nearly cheaper to run my 223 than my 22WMR. Can't see any downsides.

----------


## crnkin

Is the brass cased stuff any better or just a waste?

It seems to be exactly the same, same box, same projectile, 'training ammo' but brass.

Chris

----------


## Beavis

> Is the brass cased stuff any better or just a waste?
> 
> It seems to be exactly the same, same box, same projectile, 'training ammo' but brass.
> 
> Chris


It's more expensive

----------


## crnkin

Haha pretty much answered my question.

You've obviously used it and it doesnt shoot or kill any better?

Chris

----------


## 199p

I just picked up 1000 rounds might try it and order in another lot

----------


## Kscott

It's awesome ammo  :Have A Nice Day: 



Best grouping I've ever had, chrony'd 5 rounds from 3100 - 3118 with the suppressor on.



Haven't been able to repeat that on my last shoot  :Oh Noes:  though but I use this ammo for silhouette shooting at 200m.

----------


## Baz

AR15 Norinco, 20" barrel, 30rnd mag testing. open sights, 100yrds. rapid fire.

Am wondering if I even bother reloading 223 with this ammo going so good.

----------


## Toby

Is their anywhere cheaper then Guncity, they are at $75 for 100rnds?

----------


## gimp

Almost everywhere. I paid $610/1000.

----------


## gimp

Seriously just forget that Gun City exist, they're appalling assholes with terrible pricing, ethics and customer service.

----------


## Toby

But what is price in 100rnd lots. They are cheap ammo compared to home though. Im not really keen on their firearms but ammo seems ok.

----------


## gimp

Ask your local store to price-match, don't support Gun City being assholes.

----------


## Happy

I have found accuracy no probs but in my Howa it does sometimes not eject It is accurate enough for me to put up with so made some rods to drop down the Barrell if one shell gets stuck  Have shot out to 450 mtrs with it and it has done the job

----------


## gimp

Oh it's mad slow.

----------


## Clint Ruin

Unless your local shops have some instock there's none left at the importers till late dec? ( may be even later ).

They have a pile on order in both 55g and 75g .

----------


## gimp

yeah I heard like May for the next lot

I have 1500, that'll do til then

----------


## Clint Ruin

The wait is for the cases I believe. Theres talk of a cheap lot of Brand X coming in soonish that we might have to get in the meantime.

----------


## gimp

what's the go with the 75gr, I haven't seen it


I've made some enquiries about 75gr Steel Match but haven't heard back yet

----------


## Clint Ruin

Nor have I .  Just got told that " We have that coming in 75g as well do you want some ?"

Have a list of customers to call when it eventually arrives .

----------


## Spanners

There will be brass cased 223 avail in 4 weeks with 55gr SP (same as Hornady training ammo), 50gr V/Zmax, and 69 SMK match load

----------


## Toby

BVAC 223 Rem 55gr FMJ 1000 Rounds

BVAC 223 Rem 55gr SP 1000 Rounds

----------


## GravelBen

$35/50 or $300/500 for training ammo at my local gun shop.

----------


## Beavis

> Oh it's mad slow.


Did you run some over a chrony?

----------


## gimp

Yeah is doing like 2800 from 14.5, should be at ~3000 really

----------


## gimp

> $35/50 or $300/500 for training ammo at my local gun shop.



Shooters World?

----------


## JoshC

Yes

----------


## GravelBen

Yep, usually pretty good prices there I find.

----------


## Beavis

> Yeah is doing like 2800 from 14.5, should be at ~3000 really


With a BC of a brick it would lose that fast too. I guess for shooting ammo it is  good though. Our club gets the FMJ stuff for $54/100. We ream through probably 500 rounds per service shoot, not including play time afterwards.

----------


## gimp

For training (funny that) and rabbits etc it's fine


I'll either handload 77gr SMK or just buy some 75gr factory stuff for bigger things. Hate handloading.

----------


## kimjon

Had my first ever jam (failure to feed/stove-pipe) in my AR15 today running this stuff today. May be just a one off, not sure as I only fired 14 rounds? 

I'm going to throw a bit of lead around tomorrow so should have a better idea of killing ability and reliability (55gr soft point Hornady training ammo). Well that’s the plan anyway, spose I shouldn't count my chickens (well actually goats) before they hatch with dodgy weather predicted eh?

kj

----------


## kimjon

I cranked out a couple hundred rounds today through the AR, I didn't have a single jam, failure to feed or misfire, the rifle/ammo performed flawlessly (as this particular AR always does). Hard to tell, but it didn't appare to be a spectacular killer...but it was most likely my shooting as I just couldn't find seem to get my ''shooting kung-foo'' flowing today. Some pretty average shooting (by me) shouldnt be held against this ammo.

Anyway, long story short - I think its very good value for money and I'll be using it from now on as it does the job good enough.

kj

----------


## Neckshot

seen a shooter pump a goat in the neck at 245yrd no sweat 223 55gr training amo seems to be were its at for most guys i know with 223's

----------


## Spudattack

I found the last box in Northland today, brass cased too in H&F Dargaville! Next shipment only arriving in Feb!

----------


## Wirehunt

It's good ammo, good enough for rabbits out to 220-240 at a pinch.

----------


## Bill999

Its accurate thru my rifle, not a spectacular killer, but it is consistant. and it is all that I use thru my AR

----------


## JoshC

Last 6 deer I've shot with it have dropped been with a single shot to the chest using this ammo. Its good stuff.

----------


## Savage1

There is 2 boxes at my local for $60 each. If someone wants it I will grab it for them tomorrow if it's still there. I'm heading to Auckland tomorrow night.

----------


## gimp

That's a massive ripoff if it's the steel cased stuff.


I shot a few 5rd groups zeroing the AR tonight, less than 1.5moa consistently in rapidly fading light with 4x ACOG, not shooting slowly.

----------


## foxhound

Any one tried the fiocchi 223 55gr fmj, im gettting good results through the NEA 15, paid $36 per 50 round boxs. They also make a 69gr load and 77gr load. Target products in Timaru are the main importer dont think there is the 77gr load here but they do have 55 and 69 loads

----------


## GravelBen

My new Savage doesn't seem to like the training ammo (2" groups) so will have to try something different - those heavier Fiocchi loads sound interesting.

----------


## gadgetman

With the training ammo I managed to get an average speed of 2927 out of about an 20" barrel. The speed spread was about 100fts over 5 shots. Was still shooting 3 shots under 1/2".

----------


## dogmatix

Handloaded Hornady 55gn SPs were a good goat killer for me in my old M-Bolt .223. Including a few 200m shots that were:

Phpfttt.... (suppressed)
Thwack
Mheeehhhhhh
Roll down hill dead.

Only stopped using them as I now shoot 65gn SGK in my Sako.

----------


## doinit

excuse my ignorance chaps but what exactly does Training ammo have over sporting ammunition,or vice versa.

----------


## Spudattack

Its cheap and really accurate in a lot of rifles. Great for semis too as its steel cases and no big deal when they get lost in the bush or get damaged during extraction.

----------


## major

its good ammo for the price but my ruger m77 doesnt extract it properly but extracts all other ammo :Sad:

----------


## gimp

> excuse my ignorance chaps but what exactly does Training ammo have over sporting ammunition,or vice versa.


It's just a product name, it's what Hornady call their cheap steel cased .223 ammunition.

----------


## gimp

Forum member "the kid" and I shot like 15 hares today with it and it worked pretty spectacularly out to ~200 meters

----------


## gimp



----------


## doinit

> It's just a product name, it's what Hornady call their cheap steel cased .223 ammunition.


Cheers there gimp,was beginning to wonder.   By the way mate what does that shooter weigh all up?

----------


## foxhound

Hey gimp,  What hand guard is that fitted and whats the OD of it.

----------


## gimp

Don't know what it weighs exactly, it's light though. 

It's a Troy Vtac Alpha tube and the OD is about 1.5"

----------


## cambo

I recovered a projectile out of 1 of the goats I knocked over last weekend.
Distance was approx 180m. Impact was through the front of the neck. Dropped it on the spot.
Found the projectile in the shoulder blade when I cut off one of the front legs.

----------


## Beavis

> Any one tried the fiocchi 223 55gr fmj, im gettting good results through the NEA 15, paid $36 per 50 round boxs. They also make a 69gr load and 77gr load. Target products in Timaru are the main importer dont think there is the 77gr load here but they do have 55 and 69 loads


Is it brass cased? That would be a good price for reloadable brass

----------


## Bumshot

A friend and I spent the afternoon trying out various loads etc, I have a 20" RRA AR15 and he has a 16" MR1 Benelli and the Hornady training ammo S/P showed good accuracy in both rifles, we then put it over the Chronograph which supprised both of us the 20" barrel was average 2911fps and out of the MR1 16" was 2662fps this was 250fps variation showing a 63fps loss per inch.
Both barrels are 1in9 twist.
This takes the training ammo out of contention in a 16" barrel for larger game shooting dose it not.

----------


## Spanners

Those speeds are close to what I've chronyed it at also. 
I don't know where they get their box speed from as I can't match it

----------


## GravelBen

> Those speeds are close to what I've chronyed it at also. 
> I don't know where they get their box speed from as I can't match it


Have you tried it from a 24" barrel like they quote?

Not that it worries me as my 223 doesn't seem to like it anyway.

----------


## Spanners

Ya was still short on speed. Closer though

----------


## Clint Ruin

Had a fax come through from hornady.

No training ammo till June at the earliest .

They are doing better prices on the brass cased versions but will still be @$50 or so per 50.  So if your local has some steel left buy them !

----------


## cambo

Gunworks has a good supply  :Wink:

----------


## outdoorlad

> Gunworks has a good supply


They are only selling one box per customer. I'll have to pop back out again next week.

----------


## gimp

shoots not too bad. 3 shots at 250 meters. a lot of wallabies this weekend, all clean kills with the right shot.



yes it's a little off centre, disappointing.


also it is sloow slloooooow slooooooooowwwwwww

----------


## cambo

No chance of it burning out your barrel then eh Gimp.  LOL

----------


## gimp

I'm working on it pretty hard

----------


## Vapour

I checked some brass training ammo and I had it at 2840 (ish) out of a 14.5" barrel - not too bad, box says 3240 (so whats that about 40 fps loss per inch?)

----------


## Snala

What we got with the steel case training stuff:

Gun,	                                    twist,	Suppressed,	Unsupppressed
REM 700 tactical 20 inch heavy:	1:9,	3006,	             2967
Savage Classic 20 inch:	             1:9,	2986,	             2987
Howa 1500 20 inch:	             1:12,	3105,	             3041
Tikka T3 22 inch:	                          1:8,	3149,	             3130

We also tried Hornady 53gr Superformance as well in the Howa and it was 3340 so a lot quicker.

----------


## Kscott

> Had a fax come through from hornady.
> 
> No training ammo till June at the earliest .
> 
> They are doing better prices on the brass cased versions but will still be @$50 or so per 50.  So if your local has some steel left buy them !


Just picked up another 1,000 rounds yesterday off Reloaders, $680. They have @3,000 left, are expecting more at some stage, they just weren't too sure when. So figured it was a good time to grab some with Easter and another rabbit sniping tripped booked  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Wirehunt

The thieving pricks, they know it's in short supply.

Cameron (sp?) are saying that NZ goes through 500G a quarter.  Wrong.  That's all they import.  If there was more, a lot more it would get used. Wankers.  This stuff is always running out unless you don't mind getting bent over.

At the supply rate we get it (very bad) I'll have to get the press back out which pisses me off.

----------


## GH243

Steel cased training ammo chronied at 2950fps average through my 20"bbl suppressed CZ527.
Easily groups 5 shots into 1.0" at 100yds.
Have shot goats with it no probs.Paid $38.00 per box.

GH.

----------


## Cyclist

Anybody want to sell me some of the Horny .223 brass from the 50 packs?  My .223 loves it

----------

